# How bad is Tasman Drive (Sunnyvale) to commute?



## SubRider (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello Folks,

I'll be commuting between Fremont and the Moffett Field area.
Coyote Creek Trail is the good news. 

Is Tasman Drive the bad news?
It doesn't look good on Google Maps (no bike lanes).
Everything else seems disjointed.
Is the light rail the only option?


Thanks,


----------



## SubRider (Aug 19, 2012)

No, no.

It's Baylands Trail / Moffett Park Dr / Manila Road.
Right?

How sweet is that route?


----------



## nordy643 (Aug 3, 2012)

One useful thing I would utilize for your research is the Strava Labs Heatmap. That will give you an indicator of frequency of use of certain routes.

labs.strava.com/heatmap/


----------



## SubRider (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks Nordy.
Great resource.
Tasman w/o bike lanes is pretty dim.


----------



## nordy643 (Aug 3, 2012)

I did a route build on Strava going off of the heatmap for some reference. Take a look at this. It's just general locations near Moffett and starting more in Milpitas, but hopefully it can get you started in the right direction. You can always try scouting a route on a non-commute day as well to get an idea of what it might be like.

https://www.strava.com/routes/1494400


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

SubRider said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I'll be commuting between Fremont and the Moffett Field area.
> Coyote Creek Trail is the good news.
> ...





SubRider said:


> No, no.
> 
> It's Baylands Trail / Moffett Park Dr / Manila Road.
> Right?
> ...


I was wondering how you were going to get Coyote Creek in there from Fremont. I guess if you wanted some killer miles, you could do it and then take Uvas/Mckean back to Almaden. Then, have a bit of fun coming up the GRT.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

SubRider said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I'll be commuting between Fremont and the Moffett Field area.
> Coyote Creek Trail is the good news.
> ...





SubRider said:


> No, no.
> 
> It's Baylands Trail / Moffett Park Dr / Manila Road.
> Right?
> ...





nordy643 said:


> I did a route build on Strava going off of the heatmap for some reference. Take a look at this. It's just general locations near Moffett and starting more in Milpitas, but hopefully it can get you started in the right direction. You can always try scouting a route on a non-commute day as well to get an idea of what it might be like.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/routes/1494400


How the hell did Coyote Creek trail get way the hell up there. I thought it ended right around Story Rd as its northern most point


----------



## nordy643 (Aug 3, 2012)

ziscwg said:


> How the hell did Coyote Creek trail get way the hell up there. I thought it ended right around Story Rd as its northern most point


It looks like there are 2 disconnected segments of the Coyote Creek Trail. The north section starts at Dixon Landing Rd. and then ends around Brokaw it seems. The southern section does end around Story road as you pointed out. Not sure if they are related or were ever intended to be combined at some point?


----------



## SubRider (Aug 19, 2012)

First glance at the elevation chart--WHAT !?!
Oh...yeah...the scale.
How will I be able to take those hill climbs day-in and day-out?


----------



## nordy643 (Aug 3, 2012)

Not sure if you're being serious. In either case, HTFU :9: and take Jens Voigt's advice!


----------



## SubRider (Aug 19, 2012)

I wondered why they called this trail by the same name. 
We can hope for connecting trails in the future.
At the south end, at the northwest corner of I-880 and 237, you can either head south of 237 or stay north of it.
I'll take the latter route.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

SubRider said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I'll be commuting between Fremont and the Moffett Field area.
> Coyote Creek Trail is the good news.
> ...


It's fine, I ride it every day although where you're coming from there are better options.



> It doesn't look good on Google Maps (no bike lanes).


It's two lanes in each direction which make enough room for cars to go around you.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Tasman isn't bad. I ride it if I'm in a hurry, but I prefer the bike path from First to Baylands next to 237. You have to cross under 237 after the Guadalupe River. From Baylands you can either keep close to 237 to Mathilda, or take Java or Caribbean to Mathilda. Google the VTA's bike route map.


----------

